# Feeding Frenzy



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Here's Radar in a full out Feeding Frenzy.... I can't tell where the bowl ends and his head begins...ound: 

Derek


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

BTW this is after giving him the Eukanuba with the Cesar's Filet Mignon.

Derek


----------

